# Martel is looking tough!



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Report from Wheels.
Link


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

> Martel looks like he is in better shape than anyone, and was clearly the best player on the floor on the first day. He was easily outrunning everyone in the five on five drills.


 This is very good news.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Training with Kobe I bet


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

hopefully in a year or two everyone will be saying chris paul who?


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Well...you have to look at things relatively. He's heads ahead of the rest of the summer league squad- (composed of Blazers and potential Blazers)- I hope this doesn't mean that the other guys are really lagging at this point! I would hope that Roy can keep up with Martell, athletically.

I think we have to wait to see him (And the others) in the game Thursday.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

That is sweet that Martell looks to be doing what is necessary to get to the next level physically. I was kind of hoping Travis Outlaw would have showed that he put in work in the off season, but I notice they didn't say much about him. Some players just don't get it.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

hasoos said:


> That is sweet that Martell looks to be doing what is necessary to get to the next level physically. I was kind of hoping Travis Outlaw would have showed that he put in work in the off season, but I notice they didn't say much about him. Some players just don't get it.


Huge leap.

Webster is the ONLY one mentioned. Does that mean everyone else is a lazy slug? Or does it mean that Webster was the only one mentioned?


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

You guys are good at taking a positive comment and turning it into a negative one.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Fork said:


> Huge leap.
> 
> Webster is the ONLY one mentioned. Does that mean everyone else is a lazy slug? Or does it mean that Webster was the only one mentioned?



Good players get noticed. Mediocre players blend in. Capiche?


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Tince said:


> You guys are good at taking a positive comment and turning it into a negative one.


Hey, it's just logic. One of our players is described as clearly better than the rest of our players. This tells us very little until we know how he does against other team's players.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

yes he was training with kobe over the offseason, i know this for a fact.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> Hey, it's just logic. One of our players is described as clearly better than the rest of our players. This tells us very little until we know how he does against other team's players.


 Logic would tell me it would be a lot easier to say, "Martell was the only player that came to camp in good shape." if that were truely the case. Either that, or avoid the subject all together if the entire team is in bad shape. There is very little logic in thinking Wheeler would go out of his way to say Webster is in good shape when the rest of the team is simply not in good shape.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

07McCarthy said:


> yes he was training with kobe over the offseason, i know this for a fact.


So does everyone else, it was reported in the paper a couple months ago that he'd be training w/ Kobe.

I'd say his being able to run drills is more a testament to his training than training specifically w/ Kobe. He knows what to expect....


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

he says that kobe pushed him really hard over the offseason.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Did Martell teach Kobe to pass in return?


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

^^^^^ thats messed up. hey jus wonderin has nothin to do with you guys but how do you like the lakers sighning vladamir radmonavic.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

07McCarthy said:


> ^^^^^ thats messed up. hey jus wonderin has nothin to do with you guys but how do you like the lakers sighning vladamir radmonavic.


hes an upgrade over Deven Geroge


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

07McCarthy said:


> he says that kobe pushed him really hard over the offseason.


Do you know anything about what the workouts were like? Was it mostly weight training, foot-work drills, one on one, two on two, etc.?

I have to say, I hope Martell spent some time guarding Kobe this summer -- he'll have an easier time staying on the floor with stronger defensive skills.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

As a Blazer I hate it, but I think that was a very good signing. The radman should mix well with Kobe, but you sitll need an inside force. The one thing the radman is not is an inside force.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

07McCarthy said:


> ^^^^^ thats messed up. hey jus wonderin has nothin to do with you guys but how do you like the lakers sighning vladamir radmonavic.


It seems a good signing, presuming Radmonavic has a clear idea what he's getting into. He'd have seen more shots with the Clippers than he's likely to with the Lakers, I'd guess, but when the defense collapses on Kobe, having a shooter like Radmonavic to kick it to really improves the Lakers.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

if kobe passes it


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> if kobe passes it


Now what LA needs (which I hope they don't get) is a point guard that fits in the triangle well. :banana:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Now what LA needs (which I hope they don't get) is a point guard that fits in the triangle well. :banana:



Mike James.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

the workouts consisted of weight training, footwork, defence(martell gaurding kobe), 1on1 ,2on2, and running 5 miles on the local track.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I'm glad to see Kobe doing that for Martell. Kobe is the most driven player in the league, and having him teach some of that to Martell is great. 

Hopefully Martell doesn't want to bolt to LA when his contract is up.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Goldmember said:


> I'm glad to see Kobe doing that for Martell. Kobe is the most driven player in the league, and having him teach some of that to Martell is great.
> 
> Hopefully Martell doesn't want to bolt to LA when his contract is up.


Considering we just got his friend Brandon Roy, I doubt it

But we shall wait and see


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

he says it would be great to play for the lakers but he loves p-town and wants to stay a blazer forever.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Now what LA needs (which I hope they don't get) is a point guard that fits in the triangle well. :banana:


Farmar fits that bill perfectly.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I simply cannot think of any Blazer, or any player in general that came into the league with the maturity that Martell has. He simply seems to ooze confidence, humbleness, kindness, dedication and respect. All this, and he is only, what, 19 now? Is Paul the better player right now. Yes. Do I doubt that Martell will be as good or better? Absolutly not. He gets it, he's willing to work his butt off to get better, and he just seems to know that he will be the leader of this team. This might be a stretch, but I think we will be better in the next couple years, simply because Martell is stepping up and beginning to lead. I think him and Brandon Roy will be a solid, steady, guiding force for the Trailblazers in the next 5 years, and hopefully the next decade.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

TheoSaysNo said:


> I simply cannot think of any Blazer, or any player in general that came into the league with the maturity that Martell has. He simply seems to ooze confidence, humbleness, kindness, dedication and respect. All this, and he is only, what, 19 now? Is Paul the better player right now. Yes. Do I doubt that Martell will be as good or better? Absolutly not. He gets it, he's willing to work his butt off to get better, and he just seems to know that he will be the leader of this team. This might be a stretch, but I think we will be better in the next couple years, simply because Martell is stepping up and beginning to lead. I think him and Brandon Roy will be a solid, steady, guiding force for the Trailblazers in the next 5 years, and hopefully the next decade.


:clap: I couldnt agree more!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> :clap: I couldnt agree more!



*I could!!* :biggrin: 

gatorpops


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

gatorpops said:


> *I could!!* :biggrin:
> 
> gatorpops


Ok then you don't count! :clown: 

:biggrin: 

:banana:


----------

